# Microvascular Dysplasia



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

My puppy has been thru the ringer- she had a liver biopsy and spaying last week- this week she all of a sudden starting vomiting and declining- she has been in the hospital- Garden State in New Jersey- they were waiting on the biopsy and in the mean time discovered she was having internal bleeding as a complication from her surgery- extremely rare a week after surgery- they got her biopsy results and thank g-d she just has microvascular Dyslplasia and not severe liver disease- Can someone who has lived this please let me know how their dog is doing? Poor Adrian has had blood transfusions and seems to have stopped her internal bleeding- they are hoping to release her tomorrow- She has been on the l/d diet and denosyl- I would love to hear from someone!
Thanks~
Lori


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless your dog is sick, MVD requires no treatment, no special diet, and no supplements. If your dog is ill, I would want to be sure there were no signs of inflammation in the biopsy and then have your vet contact Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell for recommendations. I hope she recovers quickly from her complications. 

I've had/have 3 MVD dogs. Only in very rare cases are the dogs sick and there are usually other issues (like inflammatory disease) that go along with that.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 11 2008, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687422


> Unless your dog is sick, MVD requires no treatment, no special diet, and no supplements. If your dog is ill, I would want to be sure there were no signs of inflammation in the biopsy and then have your vet contact Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell for recommendations. I hope she recovers quickly from her complications.
> 
> I've had/have 3 MVD dogs. Only in very rare cases are the dogs sick and there are usually other issues (like inflammatory disease) that go along with that.[/B]


Hi-
Her biopsy was done at Cornell Medical Center and the results took a week but were finally back yesterday- they are further testing some tissue at some University but the vets don't think it will show much- She tested high liver enzymes- had her sonogram and was fine- did the biopsy- and all that is showing is MVD- they are pretty positive the bleeding was from the biopsy/spay surgery- I believe last I talked to the vet- they were doing another ultrasound today- making sure she had no internal bleeding- her red blood cell count was great- I visited her yesterday and she got excited and vomited so they want to make sure she doesn't vomit for a whole day- when she got to the hospital her gums were white- she was extremly close to death- the good news is it's not the liver but the complications- they informed me she would stay on l/d- she screamed out a couple times when she got home and they weren't sure if it was a small seizure- they don't think so but can't tell- My puppy is almost 5 months- she's only 2 pounds 13 oz- very small- My older 2 1/2 year old maltese is 5 pounds 8 oz- are yours small? I'm just so upset from this horrible week~


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 11 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687426


> Hi-
> Her biopsy was done at Cornell Medical Center and the results took a week but were finally back yesterday- they are further testing some tissue at some University but the vets don't think it will show much- She tested high liver enzymes- had her sonogram and was fine- did the biopsy- and all that is showing is MVD- they are pretty positive the bleeding was from the biopsy/spay surgery- I believe last I talked to the vet- they were doing another ultrasound today- making sure she had no internal bleeding- her red blood cell count was great- I visited her yesterday and she got excited and vomited so they want to make sure she doesn't vomit for a whole day- when she got to the hospital her gums were white- she was extremly close to death- the good news is it's not the liver but the complications- they informed me she would stay on l/d- she screamed out a couple times when she got home and they weren't sure if it was a small seizure- they don't think so but can't tell- My puppy is almost 5 months- she's only 2 pounds 13 oz- very small- My older 2 1/2 year old maltese is 5 pounds 8 oz- are yours small? I'm just so upset from this horrible week~[/B]


Was she ill previous to this? Any symptoms of liver disease? If not, then restricting her protein severely is not necessary. I'm sure they could call and have Dr. Center review the pathology for peace of mind and instructions on her care. Some dogs are small and that does not have to indicate a problem. Is she underweight or just small? Again, I think a consult with Dr. Center on your dog's individual case would be ideal.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My Kodie was at Garden State too when he was alittle over a year old. They did his neutering there. Kodie was hospitalized there for 3 days 2 nights. What is the name your internal Medicine doc you are seeing at Garden state?? I also took Kodie to Cornell to see Dr center. Kodie does not have any symptoms of MVD at this time.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> I'm just so upset from this horrible week[/B]


I bet you are! I'm so sorry you and your fluff have been going through this. I don't have any advice or anything as I've never dealt with it, but I wanted to send my sympathy during such a rough time. I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wanted to echo Chrissy; I dont have any information for you but it all sounds so scary and exhausting that Hunter and I both wanted to send you lots of hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has MVD and she has no symptoms, and no health problems at all, except for tear staining, if you could call that a health problem. 

6 months ago her liver enzymes were fairly high. That's how we learned about the MVD. Her liver enzymes are now completely normal. At this point, she is not on any major medications or supplements except for probiotics, and she is not on a restricted protein diet. (But I never give her liver or other organ meats.) I home cook for her, but that was a choice I made even before I got her. 

BTW, Milk Thistle is an herb used to help the liver, and it is one of the best supplements out there. 

I hope your puppy feels better. Keep us posted.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry for all you and your baby have been through.  Susie & Sadie both have MVD, but haven't had any problems from it, and their liver enzymes have always been normal. I agree with Niki's mom on the Milk Thistle. I give it to Susie & Sadie, and my vet said it wouldn't hurt to also give them Denosyl, so they get that as well. 

I hope Adrian feels much better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That isn't terribly small for 5 mo., if she isn't skinny. If her frame is large and she is that light then yes. When she is home and recovering I would add a pinch of NutriCal once a day--it has all the vitamims etc. and lots of calories. You could also get some milk made for baby dogs supplement if she isn't eating well at first.

It sounds like her problems right now are from the bleeding not the MVD. You are so lucky to be there where you can have consult with Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell. She is the top research in this disease--so if there is a problem with the liver she will know.

Shoni is also an MVD dog with no symptoms at this time. He is not small or skinny. At 18 mo. he is robust and could stand to loose a few oz. He only has high bile acids, not high liver enzymes. When he was growing I made sure he had easy to digest protein like poultry, no red meat protein. I did give him Denosyl and Marin, but not now. The only restriction for asymptomatic MVD is type of anesthetic or other things that would harm the liver. I do make sure he only has the vaccinations that are essential to my location and no "boosters" unless a titer indicates them.

I hope your little one is much improved by now and will be home very soon. Good nutrition for these little guys is so important especially when babies. There is no end to the learning in that department.  It in it's self is a science. The amount of food can be very small, but lack of toxins that could harm a liver so important.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 11 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687455


> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 11 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687426





> Hi-
> Her biopsy was done at Cornell Medical Center and the results took a week but were finally back yesterday- they are further testing some tissue at some University but the vets don't think it will show much- She tested high liver enzymes- had her sonogram and was fine- did the biopsy- and all that is showing is MVD- they are pretty positive the bleeding was from the biopsy/spay surgery- I believe last I talked to the vet- they were doing another ultrasound today- making sure she had no internal bleeding- her red blood cell count was great- I visited her yesterday and she got excited and vomited so they want to make sure she doesn't vomit for a whole day- when she got to the hospital her gums were white- she was extremly close to death- the good news is it's not the liver but the complications- they informed me she would stay on l/d- she screamed out a couple times when she got home and they weren't sure if it was a small seizure- they don't think so but can't tell- My puppy is almost 5 months- she's only 2 pounds 13 oz- very small- My older 2 1/2 year old maltese is 5 pounds 8 oz- are yours small? I'm just so upset from this horrible week~[/B]


Was she ill previous to this? Any symptoms of liver disease? If not, then restricting her protein severely is not necessary. I'm sure they could call and have Dr. Center review the pathology for peace of mind and instructions on her care. Some dogs are small and that does not have to indicate a problem. Is she underweight or just small? Again, I think a consult with Dr. Center on your dog's individual case would be ideal.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just brought little Adrian home- she had no symptoms but a couple times screamed out of now where- and trembled and that was it! They still want to keep her on the l/d so I will do as they say- I could always contact this Dr. Center- She's not underweight- she's been steadily gaining before all this surgery/post surgery issues- she's very small boned - my other Maltese looks like a giant next to her!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Dec 11 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687502


> My Kodie was at Garden State too when he was alittle over a year old. They did his neutering there. Kodie was hospitalized there for 3 days 2 nights. What is the name your internal Medicine doc you are seeing at Garden state?? I also took Kodie to Cornell to see Dr center. Kodie does not have any symptoms of MVD at this time.[/B]


I have had so many doctors there! I saw Dr. DeMarco- Dr. I- so many doctors!!! I'm so happy she just got home! I must of talked to a different doctor every day! They want to keep her on the l/d


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 11 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687507


> QUOTE





> I'm just so upset from this horrible week[/B]


I bet you are! I'm so sorry you and your fluff have been going through this. I don't have any advice or anything as I've never dealt with it, but I wanted to send my sympathy during such a rough time. I hope she is better soon!
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks so much for your good wishes!!! She's home!!!!!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 11 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687550


> I wanted to echo Chrissy; I dont have any information for you but it all sounds so scary and exhausting that Hunter and I both wanted to send you lots of hugs and best wishes.[/B]


Thanks so much!!! She's home and acting like her old crazy self!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 12 2008, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687965


> I am so sorry for all you and your baby have been through.  Susie & Sadie both have MVD, but haven't had any problems from it, and their liver enzymes have always been normal. I agree with Niki's mom on the Milk Thistle. I give it to Susie & Sadie, and my vet said it wouldn't hurt to also give them Denosyl, so they get that as well.
> 
> I hope Adrian feels much better soon. :grouphug:[/B]


I just brought Adrian home from the hospital! She looks great and is acting like her crazy lunatic self!! So happy- Two seperate times she let out these cries out of no where and trembled- the vet tested her enzyme levels which turned out elevated- she hasn't had any other symptoms= now after her surgery complications and her biopsy results they just have her on l/d- I think I should ask about the Milk Thistle- they don't want me to continue with the Denosyl after I finish mine out!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688024


> That isn't terribly small for 5 mo., if she isn't skinny. If her frame is large and she is that light then yes. When she is home and recovering I would add a pinch of NutriCal once a day--it has all the vitamims etc. and lots of calories. You could also get some milk made for baby dogs supplement if she isn't eating well at first.
> 
> It sounds like her problems right now are from the bleeding not the MVD. You are so lucky to be there where you can have consult with Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell. She is the top research in this disease--so if there is a problem with the liver she will know.
> 
> ...


hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My boy Stuart has MVD and used to have high liver enzymes, but recently had perfect bloodwork. The only change is that I used to home cook chicken for him, but after seeing Dr. Dodds (vet nutritionist and more), she recommended a whitefish diet to heal the liver. We experienced the ALT coming down 200 points in 3 weeks on the fish diet!!! I posted the recipe in the recipe section of the forum. Also, I recently tried Orijen 6 Fresh Fish Formula, but I was a little concerned because of the higher protein content. I asked Dr. Dodds about it this week and she said it is excellent for MVD dogs, not to worry about the protein content. 

It sounds like your baby might be having some minor seizures??? Many times the internal medicine docs get hung up on liver with maltese, but if I were in your position I would seek out a neurologist as well. Also, make sure your dog food does not have any rosemary in it (another thread on SM discusses the risks of rosemary and seizures here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=rosemary). 

I hope your baby continues to improve! 

BTW, my baby was 2.8 pounds at 5.5 months and at almost 2 years he is 4.75 pounds. 

*Edit: I also use Milk Thistle or Marin supplements in Stuart's food.*


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688141


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688024





> That isn't terribly small for 5 mo., if she isn't skinny. If her frame is large and she is that light then yes. When she is home and recovering I would add a pinch of NutriCal once a day--it has all the vitamims etc. and lots of calories. You could also get some milk made for baby dogs supplement if she isn't eating well at first.
> 
> It sounds like her problems right now are from the bleeding not the MVD. You are so lucky to be there where you can have consult with Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell. She is the top research in this disease--so if there is a problem with the liver she will know.
> 
> ...


hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad Adrian is back home with you. The Tomlyn Senior Nutri-Cal has milk thistle in it [Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate (Joint health), Milk Thistle (liver health), Omega 3 fatty acids (kidney and brain), Zinc and Selenium,(antioxidants)]. Don't know how much since we don't actually use it ourselves. For milk thistle Marin is also good to use. We had an Rx for Denamarin (has the the Sam-e/Denosyl) and also used human grade milk thistle with phosphatidylcholine from Whole Foods, however, in our case, Marin worked much better for us. Our vet has us on liver supplements from Standard Process as well. As for treats, we mostly use fruits and veggies. Bell peppers, raspberries, mangos and apples are some of Uno's favorites.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have any advice. I just wanted to say I hope your baby is feeling better real soon and everything works out for her. She is a doll. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688141


> hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios![/B]


Awwwww, I'm so glad little Adrian is home and feeling good. Cheerios are a great treat. Shoni likes tiny bits of apple, banana or pear too. He also gets a couple of the tiny Natural Balance treats every evening. They are little 'dog bones' and come in several different flavors. I limit him to 2 a day. For training treats cooked chicken breast sometimes.
I would watch her very closely for those screaming spells. If she does it again that needs to be diagnosed. It could be something as simple as she hurt herself or was frightened by something. I hope that is all it is.
Dee


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

My dee dee has mvd - what were the pre and post biles as my dd had post of 76 then 54 then 26 on a low protein diet. I am on the [email protected] and i believe dr tobias or her assistant is also on the group as her and dr. center are the best at this disease. I have heard mixed things on this as i have heard that maltese tend to run high as a breed but maltese has not been tested but my yorkie does have mvd. She has no symptoms and i have read an mvd dog with no symptoms should be on no more than 22% protein but if having symptoms then 18% protein and supplements. I do not do any supplements but she does not have any symptoms but she is on a low protein diet and her post biles went way down from doing this. I also see dr jean dodds who has the liver cleansing diet that many mvd and liver shunt dogs use. I never did the liver biopsy as dee dee was not tested until she was 3 so she was already spayed by then. The test was done prior to putting her on atopica as we wanted to test her since she takes meds for atopica dermatitis to see how her liver was and i was bummed to find out now she has liver issue we have to be cautious of. MVD and Liver shunt are very common in yorkie and maltese but the good thing is it was not a shunt as that is where the surgery comes in. 

I definitely recommend joining the yahoogroup above as you will learn alot about it and meet other owners of the same dogs and see that your baby does not have it as bad as some - it really educated me a ton about the mvd. I always joing yahoo groups when my dog gets something like ibd and pancreatitis so i can thoroughly understand the disease to best care for my pups. 

Low protein diets consist of soy, fish and vegetarian diets. Natural balance vegetarian is a good one that many use. DD is on purina ha a soy based diet as my boy yorkie is on it for ibd and it has worked well and is a hydrolized diet.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

No cod liver oil (fish oil supplements) as it is too high in vitamin A and not good for liver compromised dogs and no beef or liver as liver is high in vitamin A - you want easily digestible protein such as fish and vegetables. What happens is the liver cannot process toxins as well when they have mvd and liver shunt thus they need easily digestible things to help -- I do notice with dd and having mvd her poop is different than my other two as i do not think her body digests fully because of mvd. I can also tell dex has inflammatory bowel disease as his poop is long and skinny as if intestines are swollen and my demi has the perfect poop. It is funny how something such as poop can give you a good indication of how body is processing food. 

Is your dog a picky eater as that tends to be an issue of liver issues and the symptoms to look for are head pressing, picky eating, and seizures


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Dec 12 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688221


> I don't have any advice. I just wanted to say I hope your baby is feeling better real soon and everything works out for her. She is a doll. Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Thanks so much! She is doing amazing- crazy and playful! Trying to keep her calm!!!!!![/B]


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688222


> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688141





> hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios![/B]


Awwwww, I'm so glad little Adrian is home and feeling good. Cheerios are a great treat. Shoni likes tiny bits of apple, banana or pear too. He also gets a couple of the tiny Natural Balance treats every evening. They are little 'dog bones' and come in several different flavors. I limit him to 2 a day. For training treats cooked chicken breast sometimes.
I would watch her very closely for those screaming spells. If she does it again that needs to be diagnosed. It could be something as simple as she hurt herself or was frightened by something. I hope that is all it is.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info- with her recovery I'm really watching what she eats and am scared to go beyond her food and cheerios~ maybe i'll get brave and do more but now I'm freaked from the whole experience. The hospital checked things back in Sept./Oct. for the two screaming spells she had- they had a neurologist check her out- they kept her overnight and did an x-ray to check her spine/skull where they meet looking for a defect but didn't find anything- I hope all it is was a fluke- and nothing like a seizure! Off to get the puppy- she wants out of her crate!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 13 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688712


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688222





> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688141





> hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios![/B]


Awwwww, I'm so glad little Adrian is home and feeling good. Cheerios are a great treat. Shoni likes tiny bits of apple, banana or pear too. He also gets a couple of the tiny Natural Balance treats every evening. They are little 'dog bones' and come in several different flavors. I limit him to 2 a day. For training treats cooked chicken breast sometimes.
I would watch her very closely for those screaming spells. If she does it again that needs to be diagnosed. It could be something as simple as she hurt herself or was frightened by something. I hope that is all it is.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info- with her recovery I'm really watching what she eats and am scared to go beyond her food and cheerios~ maybe i'll get brave and do more but now I'm freaked from the whole experience. The hospital checked things back in Sept./Oct. for the two screaming spells she had- they had a neurologist check her out- they kept her overnight and did an x-ray to check her spine/skull where they meet looking for a defect but didn't find anything- I hope all it is was a fluke- and nothing like a seizure! Off to get the puppy- she wants out of her crate!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Tiny bits of fruits and veggies (no grapes or raisins) should be ok. Bananas, apples, broccoli, green beans.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

watermelon is good too as many mvd and liver shunt dogs eat watermelon -- no seeds obviously 

You are smart to be strict with diet as i am extremely strict with my dexter diet as when you have a very sick on you become very paranoid and strict and take lots of notes to see what triggers any issues so you can narrow down with vet very quickly this is what i did so definitely take notes of any changes in behavior after eating, etc 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 13 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688730


> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 13 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688712





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688222





> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688141





> hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios![/B]


Awwwww, I'm so glad little Adrian is home and feeling good. Cheerios are a great treat. Shoni likes tiny bits of apple, banana or pear too. He also gets a couple of the tiny Natural Balance treats every evening. They are little 'dog bones' and come in several different flavors. I limit him to 2 a day. For training treats cooked chicken breast sometimes.
I would watch her very closely for those screaming spells. If she does it again that needs to be diagnosed. It could be something as simple as she hurt herself or was frightened by something. I hope that is all it is.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info- with her recovery I'm really watching what she eats and am scared to go beyond her food and cheerios~ maybe i'll get brave and do more but now I'm freaked from the whole experience. The hospital checked things back in Sept./Oct. for the two screaming spells she had- they had a neurologist check her out- they kept her overnight and did an x-ray to check her spine/skull where they meet looking for a defect but didn't find anything- I hope all it is was a fluke- and nothing like a seizure! Off to get the puppy- she wants out of her crate!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Tiny bits of fruits and veggies (no grapes or raisins) should be ok. Bananas, apples, broccoli, green beans.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 13 2008, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688940


> watermelon is good too as many mvd and liver shunt dogs eat watermelon -- no seeds obviously
> 
> You are smart to be strict with diet as i am extremely strict with my dexter diet as when you have a very sick on you become very paranoid and strict and take lots of notes to see what triggers any issues so you can narrow down with vet very quickly this is what i did so definitely take notes of any changes in behavior after eating, etc
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 13 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688712





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 12 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688222





> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688141





> hi- I have my little Adrian home from the hospital!!! she's great and trying to run around like a crazy puppy! They want me to keep her calm and no playing with Rocky so that will be the challenge! Anyway, she's very small boned- I think she's really not skinny- The Nutra Cal is a good idea- I have it here- as long as its healthy for her! They are continuing her with the l/d- she's used to it so I will continue- The hospital says the bleeding had to have been from the surgery- not the MVD- thank g-d! They sent her liver to Cornell but I feel very comfortable with the doctors at Garden State- if MVD problems arise I will definitely contact Dr. Center- I think Adrian has high bile acids too- The doctors told me to finish our the denosyl but then to discontinue with it- not necessary- I wonder if I should give her the limes vaccination- they are alot of deer in the area. What do you think? What do you give as treats? I am using cheerios![/B]


Awwwww, I'm so glad little Adrian is home and feeling good. Cheerios are a great treat. Shoni likes tiny bits of apple, banana or pear too. He also gets a couple of the tiny Natural Balance treats every evening. They are little 'dog bones' and come in several different flavors. I limit him to 2 a day. For training treats cooked chicken breast sometimes.
I would watch her very closely for those screaming spells. If she does it again that needs to be diagnosed. It could be something as simple as she hurt herself or was frightened by something. I hope that is all it is.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info- with her recovery I'm really watching what she eats and am scared to go beyond her food and cheerios~ maybe i'll get brave and do more but now I'm freaked from the whole experience. The hospital checked things back in Sept./Oct. for the two screaming spells she had- they had a neurologist check her out- they kept her overnight and did an x-ray to check her spine/skull where they meet looking for a defect but didn't find anything- I hope all it is was a fluke- and nothing like a seizure! Off to get the puppy- she wants out of her crate!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Tiny bits of fruits and veggies (no grapes or raisins) should be ok. Bananas, apples, broccoli, green beans.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok will try!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688134


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Dec 11 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687502





> My Kodie was at Garden State too when he was alittle over a year old. They did his neutering there. Kodie was hospitalized there for 3 days 2 nights. What is the name your internal Medicine doc you are seeing at Garden state?? I also took Kodie to Cornell to see Dr center. Kodie does not have any symptoms of MVD at this time.[/B]


I have had so many doctors there! I saw Dr. DeMarco- Dr. I- so many doctors!!! I'm so happy she just got home! I must of talked to a different doctor every day! They want to keep her on the l/d
[/B][/QUOTE]
I also saw Dr Demarco... She was one of the best... and referred me to Cornell to see Dr Center. 
As everyone else has stated... sounds like a lot of the problems occurring is not liver related... Kodie was also on I/d for a time period... until we could get a handle on his liver counts... and now i have him on IVD duck and potato (kodie has allergies so this food is better for that). I no longer restruct his diet completely... as treats I use Pupcorns (petmart type places sell it) or cheerios. Kodie wasnt digesting or got gas from a lot of the veggies mentioned... I used to give him alittle bit of the inside of an apple as a special treat. 

Glad your baby is home safe and sound.  Keep us updated on your baby's condition.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Dec 29 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695143


> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 12 2008, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688134





> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Dec 11 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687502





> My Kodie was at Garden State too when he was alittle over a year old. They did his neutering there. Kodie was hospitalized there for 3 days 2 nights. What is the name your internal Medicine doc you are seeing at Garden state?? I also took Kodie to Cornell to see Dr center. Kodie does not have any symptoms of MVD at this time.[/B]



I have had so many doctors there! I saw Dr. DeMarco- Dr. I- so many doctors!!! I'm so happy she just got home! I must of talked to a different doctor every day! They want to keep her on the l/d
[/B][/QUOTE]
I also saw Dr Demarco... She was one of the best... and referred me to Cornell to see Dr Center. 
As everyone else has stated... sounds like a lot of the problems occurring is not liver related... Kodie was also on I/d for a time period... until we could get a handle on his liver counts... and now i have him on IVD duck and potato (kodie has allergies so this food is better for that). I no longer restruct his diet completely... as treats I use Pupcorns (petmart type places sell it) or cheerios. Kodie wasnt digesting or got gas from a lot of the veggies mentioned... I used to give him alittle bit of the inside of an apple as a special treat. 

Glad your baby is home safe and sound.  Keep us updated on your baby's condition.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Adrian is doing great!!!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 11 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687455


> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 11 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687426





> Hi-
> Her biopsy was done at Cornell Medical Center and the results took a week but were finally back yesterday- they are further testing some tissue at some University but the vets don't think it will show much- She tested high liver enzymes- had her sonogram and was fine- did the biopsy- and all that is showing is MVD- they are pretty positive the bleeding was from the biopsy/spay surgery- I believe last I talked to the vet- they were doing another ultrasound today- making sure she had no internal bleeding- her red blood cell count was great- I visited her yesterday and she got excited and vomited so they want to make sure she doesn't vomit for a whole day- when she got to the hospital her gums were white- she was extremly close to death- the good news is it's not the liver but the complications- they informed me she would stay on l/d- she screamed out a couple times when she got home and they weren't sure if it was a small seizure- they don't think so but can't tell- My puppy is almost 5 months- she's only 2 pounds 13 oz- very small- My older 2 1/2 year old maltese is 5 pounds 8 oz- are yours small? I'm just so upset from this horrible week~[/B]


Was she ill previous to this? Any symptoms of liver disease? If not, then restricting her protein severely is not necessary. I'm sure they could call and have Dr. Center review the pathology for peace of mind and instructions on her care. Some dogs are small and that does not have to indicate a problem. Is she underweight or just small? Again, I think a consult with Dr. Center on your dog's individual case would be ideal.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Happy New Year! One quick question- puppies have three meals a day- she has been eating that but now isn't- is two meals a day ok with MVD dogs? I know with treats in between- not that I can force feed her- just checking.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Jan 1 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696923


> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 11 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687455





> QUOTE (rockydog @ Dec 11 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687426





> Hi-
> Her biopsy was done at Cornell Medical Center and the results took a week but were finally back yesterday- they are further testing some tissue at some University but the vets don't think it will show much- She tested high liver enzymes- had her sonogram and was fine- did the biopsy- and all that is showing is MVD- they are pretty positive the bleeding was from the biopsy/spay surgery- I believe last I talked to the vet- they were doing another ultrasound today- making sure she had no internal bleeding- her red blood cell count was great- I visited her yesterday and she got excited and vomited so they want to make sure she doesn't vomit for a whole day- when she got to the hospital her gums were white- she was extremly close to death- the good news is it's not the liver but the complications- they informed me she would stay on l/d- she screamed out a couple times when she got home and they weren't sure if it was a small seizure- they don't think so but can't tell- My puppy is almost 5 months- she's only 2 pounds 13 oz- very small- My older 2 1/2 year old maltese is 5 pounds 8 oz- are yours small? I'm just so upset from this horrible week~[/B]


Was she ill previous to this? Any symptoms of liver disease? If not, then restricting her protein severely is not necessary. I'm sure they could call and have Dr. Center review the pathology for peace of mind and instructions on her care. Some dogs are small and that does not have to indicate a problem. Is she underweight or just small? Again, I think a consult with Dr. Center on your dog's individual case would be ideal.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Happy New Year! One quick question- puppies have three meals a day- she has been eating that but now isn't- is two meals a day ok with MVD dogs? I know with treats in between- not that I can force feed her- just checking.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Happy New Year as well! I feed 2 meals a day, about 12 hours apart, so 10am and 10pm. I recall reading somewhere that feeding right before bed is a good time to feed because its easier on their digestive system when they are sleeping.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've heard four smaller meals a day is the best since it lightens the load on the liver. Lady doesn't have MVD, but she has liver damage from years of seizure medications. Because she's a diabetic, she is supposed to just have two meals 12 hours apart with her insulin, but she has to take seizure medications right before bed so I give her a light snack, about a spoonful of her homecooked with plain yogurt.

Watermelon and apples are supposed to be great snacks for liver compromised dogs. Watermelon is too high on the glycemic index for Lady, but I do give her small pieces of peeled apple.


----------

